# Askaisten / Askaisen, Askaisia / Askaista



## Gavril

Terveppa,

Ymmärtääkseni useimmat _nen_-päätteiset paikannimet (_Askainen_, _Parainen_, _Huittinen_ jne.) taipuvat monikkomuotoisina paikallisijoissa: esimerkiksi _Askainen_ mutta _Askaisissa_/_Askaisiin_/_Askaisista_.

Mitä pitäisi tehdä kuitenkin muiden sijoiden kohdalla, eli pitäisikö sanoa esim. _Askaisten_ vai _Askaisen_, _Askaista_ vai _Askaisia_?

Pienen verkkohakuni perusteella näyttää siltä, että monikko (_Askaisten_, _Askaisia_) on yleisempi/virallisempi kuin yksikkö tässä tapauksessa, mutta kaipaan vielä täyttä vahvistusta.

Mutta jos tämä pitää paikkaansa, niin mitä pitäisi tehdä kun kyseessä on kokonaisobjekti? Esimerkiksi pitäisikö sanoa, "Hän näki Askais*en*", "He rakennuttivat Askais*en*" jne.?

Hyvää maaliskuun alkua


----------



## PK Roikale

Moi

Monikolliset muodot ovat oikein, kuten epäilitkin. Sanotaan siis, että "hän asuu Huittisissa" eikä "Huittisessa". Erään vanhan mainoksen slogan oli "hulluna Huittisten makkaraan".  Kokonaisobjektin tapauksessa oikea muoto olisi monikon nominatiivi, esim. "Tunnen hyvin Huitti*set*, sillä asuin siellä monta vuotta." Monikon genetiivihän ei ole mahdollinen objektin muoto.

Sen verran lisäisin vielä, että monet suomea äidinkielenään puhuvatkin tekevät virheitä paikannimien taivutuksessa, koska valinta sisä- ja ulkopaikallissijojen välillä on melko sattumanvaraista (esim. Ylistaro*ssa* mutta Alastaro*lla*).


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Ymmärtääkseni useimmat _nen_-päätteiset paikannimet (_Askainen_, _Parainen_, _Huittinen_ jne.) taipuvat monikkomuotoisina paikallisijoissa: esimerkiksi _Askainen_ mutta _Askaisissa_/_Askaisiin_/_Askaisista_.



Aivan. (Poikkeuksena on _Kaustinen, _mutta sekin taivutetaan melko usein monikollisena.)



> Mitä pitäisi tehdä kuitenkin muiden sijoiden kohdalla, eli pitäisikö sanoa esim. _Askaisten_ vai _Askaisen_, _Askaista_ vai _Askaisia_?



Käytäntö horjuu. Iso suomen kielioppikin kuvaa vain aika epämääräisesti (§ 98): ”Esimerkiksi _inen_-loppuisilla paikannimillä tavallisin on monikollinen taivutusvartalo ja paikan ilmauksissa sisäpaikallissija: _Huittinen_ : _Huittisissa_, _Kauniainen_ : _Kauniaisissa_”. Mutta minun kielikorvani, ja ymmärtääkseni yleinen käytäntö, sanoo, että genetiivi on monikollinen: _Kauniaisten kaupunki_. Partitiivi on ongelmallisempi.



> Mutta jos tämä pitää paikkaansa, niin mitä pitäisi tehdä kun kyseessä on kokonaisobjekti? Esimerkiksi pitäisikö sanoa, "Hän näki Askais*en*", "He rakennuttivat Askais*en*" jne.?



Molemmat vaihtoehdot (_Askaisen, Askaiset_) tuntuvat oudoilta. Yleensä tällaiset ongelmat kierretään käyttämällä toista muotoilua, esimerkiksi _Hän näki Askaisten kunnan._ Jos pitäisi valita, valitsisin kai yksikön, vaikka normaalisti tämän tyyppistä nimeä käytetään yksikössä vain nominatiivissa.


----------

